# UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DEL CENTRO DEL PERÚ (HUANCAYO)



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me parece interesante el edificio, es uno de los más altos del interior y el diseño pasa piola


----------



## panzer_666 (Dec 1, 2006)

creo q es el primer edificio con paredes de vidrio en las regiones muy cool


----------



## Sanmiguelino (Apr 15, 2006)

*Nuevamente gracias*

Me alegra mucho que a todos les haya gustado las imágenes... (y sí, creo que he contado mal el número de pisos, excluyendo, claro está, la parte de los sótanos). 

Quiero alcanzarles más fotos de la Ciudad Universitaria (no tan bonitas, por cierto). Sin embargo, a fines de este 2006, ha iniciado un trabajo de pintado de todos sus pabellones... aunque la fecha no creo que haya sido la más apropiada (estamos en temporada de lluvias). 

Ah... antes que me olvide... el campus de la universidad es poco menos que la mitad de la Universidad Católica, pero podría ser uno de los más grandes del país si es que se concreta la transferencia de un terreno (884,954.62 m2) de propiedad de EsSalud. Al respecto existe ya una iniciativa legislativa.

De ser esto posible, de una población estudiantil superior a las 8 mil personas podríamos aumentar a 15 mil 825 alumnos para el año 2014, aunque por ello se requiere un incremento de 33.77% en las edificaciones.

Por otro lado, se instalarían nuevas escuelas (Finanzas, Gestión en Turismo y Hotelera, Derecho y Ciencias Políticas, Ingeniería Mecatrónica, lngeniería de Medio Ambiente, Ingeniería Sanitaria, Filosofía, Odontología, Obstetricia y Sicología).

Pase libre a las imágenes:

FOTO 1. CALZADA COLINDANTE CON EL PABELLÓN "A" EL MÁS ANTIGUO DE LA UNIVERSIDAD. 










FOTO 2. INTERIORES DEL MISMO PABELLÓN 










FOTO 3. PARQUECITO DEL PABELLÓN "A"










FOTO 4. INTERIOR DEL PABELLÓN "E"










FOTO 5. FACULTAD DE ECONOMÍA










FOTO 6. UN POCO DE LA CULTURA WANKA. FACULTAD DE MEDICINA, AL EXTREMO IZQUIERDO.











FOTO 7. TOMADA DESDE LA BIBLIOTECA CENTRAL. SE APRECIA TODO LO QUE ES LA PLAZA DE LA INTEGRACIÓN


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

¿cuantos pisos posee la biblioteca de la universidad? se ve que tiene una altura interesante.


----------



## Sanmiguelino (Apr 15, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> ¿cuantos pisos posee la biblioteca de la universidad? se ve que tiene una altura interesante.


Hola, la Biblioteca Central tiene en total 6 pisos, pero podemos agregar uno más: el del sótano que actualmente funciona como gimnasio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno esa manito de pintura no le va a caer nada mal a la universidad


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Le falta un poco de pintura nada mas...me gusta la universidad....


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que linda la universidad.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

bonita universidad


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sanmiguelino said:


> En esta primera entrega, les presento las diferentes etapas de construcción de nuestro edificio de Administración y de Gobierno, llamado también, *Edificio Inteligente*.


No había visto este detalle, Sanmiguelino. ¿Realmente es un edificio inteligente? Si es así, sería el único de provincias, que yo sepa. Ojalá me confirmes esto.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

^^ Que requistos debe tener un edificio para ser denominado "inteligente" , nada de bromas tontas.:bash:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Debe saber sumar, restar, multiplicar y dividir.  
Bueno, aquí te encontré una definición, Rafín:


¿A qué se le llama edificio inteligente? ¿A un inmueble capaz de pensar? Debido al nombre con que se le conoce y al creciente avance tecnológico podría creerse tal posibilidad. Sin embargo, no se ha logrado reproducir de manera electrónica el complejo proceso de pensamiento. 

Actualmente se ha conseguido dotar a estas edificaciones de sistemas de control central que dan la capacidad de administrar energía, automatizar actividades, eficientar telecomunicaciones y controlar la seguridad de ocupantes e instalaciones, entre otros. 

El concepto de edificio inteligente gira en torno a los principios de diseño interdisciplinario, flexibilidad, integración de servicios, administración eficiente y mantenimiento preventivo. A partir de ello se puede definir como aquella edificación que desde su diseño hasta la ocupación por el usuario final, centra su objetivo en el ahorro de energía y recursos. 

El diseño de las instalaciones debe incorporar flexibilidad, característica que permite integrar en la edificación las tecnologías que se desarrollen a futuro, así como la modificación de su distribución física. 

Tales inmuebles también se caracterizan por la seguridad y la operación realizada mediante un estricto control y acciones de mantenimiento preventivo. 

En la actualidad, el concepto de edificio inteligente ha traspasado fronteras y ha llegado a otro tipo de construcciones nuevas o remodelaciones, distintas de las tradicionales oficinas corporativas, como son hospitales, hoteles, bancos, museos, estacionamientos y casas inteligentes, entre otras.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buen thread!!!  Ese edificio de la univ es buenazo  me gusta su diseño :banana:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bueno yo estudio Ing. Materiales y en algunos cursos estudiamos los materiales INTELIGENTES..que no necesariamente suman o restan sino que tiene la capacidad de suministrarse asi mismos energia o por ejemplo un vidrio Inteligente es aquel que esta puesto en la ventana de tu cuarto cuando hace mucho sol..este se opaca para no dejar que pasen los rayos ultravioletas pero cuando hace mucho frio o el dia esta nublado este se torna mas claro y puedes ver lo que hay detras, algunos vidrios debido a un catalizador se tornan opacos no dejando ver absolutamente nada lo que hay al otro lado y en este caso elc atalizador puede ser fuego o algo peligroso que transmite calor a aelevada temperatura o por el contrario extremo frio por eso el vidrio lo neutraliza no dejando pasar al cuarto....bueno todod epende de que tan INTELIGENTE SEA EL MATERIAL ...todas son reacciones.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesantes datos libidito, no sabia de esas propiedades de ciertos vidrios (ese del fuego)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> interesantes datos libidito, no sabia de esas propiedades de ciertos vidrios (ese del fuego)


Claro es por el calor que transmite el fuego...y no solo puede ser fuego sino otras cosas....


----------



## Sanmiguelino (Apr 15, 2006)

pedro1011 said:


> No había visto este detalle, Sanmiguelino. ¿Realmente es un edificio inteligente? Si es así, sería el único de provincias, que yo sepa. Ojalá me confirmes esto.


De acuerdo al alcance que dio a conocer un forista, yo sí creo que es un edificio inteligente y quizá el único de provincias (al menos es singular en la Macro-Región Centro)... Lamentablemente, hasta la fecha no se encuentra operativo debido a que todavía no se concluye con la instalación de la fibra óptica en Ciudad Universitaria. Veremos si para este 2007 se concretará su funcionamiento.

Sobre el particular, con mucho humor, les alcanzo una muestra de lo que fue la III Presentación de Caricatura y Repentismo que tuvo lugar en la Biblioteca Central de la UNCP en diciembre de 2006. Lo que nuestros alumnos expresan:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Debe saber sumar, restar, multiplicar y dividir.


asiiii ? , pucha no sabia jajaja :lol: , gracias pedro siempre aclarando mis dudas, eres el amauta del foro,


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

muy linda la universidad.... Que interesante Huancayo.....

cual es la poblacion? de la ciudad ..... 

aaaaa pongan fotos de las universitarias jijijiji


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Huancayo está bien progresista !!!!*

Me encanta la Universidad....es moderna y al mismo tiempo se acopla perfectamente al entorno de la ciudad... como peruano me siento bien orgulloso de éstos progresos..


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Si no es para negarlo, es increible ese desarrrollo, No imagine que Huancayo tuviese esa clase de Universidad


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Qu bonito edificio me gusta se ve muy moderno, me encanta


----------

